# Creed saves Norwegian boy from wolves



## ~secret~ (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.nme.com/news/creed/54648

I thought this was pretty cool. Nice to see wolves have good taste in music.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 22, 2011)

That's so nice...and also interesting!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

Wolves hate Creed too.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Wolves hate Creed too.


 
Why do people bash them and like nickleback so much? They aren't terrible. X_X


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Why do people bash them and like nickleback so much? They aren't terrible. X_X


Since when was Nickleback a good band?


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 22, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Since when was Nickleback a good band?


 
I don't see anything wrong with them. I like them well enough, they aren't a favorite or anything but why do people like flip out at the name?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them. I like them well enough, they aren't a favorite or anything but why do people like flip out at the name?


I don't even listen to the radio. You'll have to get somebody else to answer that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 22, 2011)

_"omg that kids gonna make us listen to his shitty music, *RUN*"_


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jan 23, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them. I like them well enough, they aren't a favorite or anything but why do people like flip out at the name?


 
They're hipsters or quasi-elitists; Nickelback, Creed, etc, are all fairly bland and typical sounding alternative-rock, and liking this is evidently the musical equivalent of watching anything but the first season of Family Guy. (Seth Macfarlane totally sold out man)

Insulting the band and people who listen to them is their way of coping with the fact that they themselves are likely boring, immature, and can't handle when people don't share their interests and tastes.


----------



## Redregon (Jan 23, 2011)

welp, it's not like they're good for anything else other than peeving off wolves.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2011)

wait, I thought everyone in Norway listened to death metal


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 23, 2011)

Even Jesus hates Creed.  :V


----------



## Delta (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes this has everything to do with the fact that wolves Creed's music having an effect on them and nothing to do with the fact that wolves are less inclined to attack prey that stands its ground.
Read a book once and a while, NME.


----------



## SANDMAN78308 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolf 1 :I'm hungry, lets eat that little kid
Wolf 2: Okay then!

Kid: People don't like them...NEITHER DO WOLVES *blasts out Creed music

Wolf 1 & 2: RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!

Also, in a newspaper I read (the Sun) when this was reported, even his mother said she didn't like them.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah... how about you don't spend time in places with Wolves in the first place?

 It would have been so much better (abeit sadder) story if the Wolves had eaten him because of the music.


----------

